# Web Development > JavaScript website address validation needed

## psuresh1982

Hi Friends,

    In my contact us page i am using  a mandatory field called website address. I want to check whether the user enter a valid web address or not at the time of submitting the form. Is anybody have a code for this ?

------------------
suresh

----------


## Ammu_R

Hi,
I think the regular expression
 /^http:\/\/www\.[a-z]+\.(com)|(org)|(edu)|(net)$/;
will help u..Jst try this..And u can add more into this acc to ur logic....




> Hi Friends,
> 
>     In my contact us page i am using  a mandatory field called website address. I want to check whether the user enter a valid web address or not at the time of submitting the form. Is anybody have a code for this ?
> 
> ------------------
> suresh

----------

